# Стабилизация позвоночника. Смерть пациента, вскрытие места операции



## Гарри (24 Фев 2015)

> <<<Вид сзади на вскрытии после проведения операции стабилизации позвоночного столба при помощи двух стержней, которые были фиксированы на позвоночнике 8 шурупами. Слева от нижнего на фото шурупе в мягких тканях фрагмент белого затвердевшего медицинского цемента, который использовался для фиксации шурупов в телах позвонков и нагнетался в кости при помощи специального шприца.>>>



Наглядный пример: этот кусок цемента, при жизни пациента, вполне мог давать сильные боли воздействую на нерв, сосуд да на что угодно. Бедняга несколько раз повторно бы повторно оперировался, без результата. Ни одно МРТ не увидело бы этот кусочек.
Судьба злодейка. Это говорит в каком зачаточном состоянии находится еще спинальная хирургия.
Пройдут годы, десятилетия, прежде чем спинальная хирургия добьется сколь-нибудь значимых успехов....


----------



## doc (24 Фев 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Пройдут годы, десятилетия, прежде чем спинальная хирургия добьется сколь-нибудь значимых успехов....


Спинальная хирургия неизбежно добьётся успехов, ибо уже сейчас это больше коммерция, чем медицина.
Пациентам было бы разумнее надеяться на развитие бескровных методов лечения. В целях самосохранения.


----------



## Гарри (24 Фев 2015)

Не совсем понял doc. Великий и могучий русский язык мне подсказывает что это ирония с вашей стороны 





> <<<Спинальная хирургия неизбежно добьётся успехов, ибо уже сейчас это больше коммерция, чем медицина.>>>


Может быть вы хотели сказать 





> <<<Спинальная хирургия неизбежно добьётся успехов, Т.К. сейчас это больше коммерция, чем медицина.>>> ?


----------



## La murr (24 Фев 2015)

*Гарри*, а отчего пациент умер?


----------



## doc (24 Фев 2015)

Это не ирония, а грусть.
Коммерция всегда развивается опережающими темпами, если она приносит прибыль.
Где деньги, инвестиции, хорошие доходы, там развитие.
Причём в данном аспекте, такой перекос в развитии медицины не совсем в интересах пациентов. Ибо, повторюсь, это всё уже по факту больше бизнес, чем медицина.


----------



## klyuha (24 Фев 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Наглядный пример: этот кусок цемента, при жизни пациента, вполне мог давать сильные боли воздействую на нерв, сосуд да на что угодно. Бедняга несколько раз повторно бы повторно оперировался, без результата. Нм одно МРТ не увидело бы этот кусочек.


А, этот кусок цемента мог бы и не давать боли, и не воздействовать на нерв и сосуды. А, бедняга мог бы и не оперироваться повторно. А, любое МРТ могло бы и увидеть этот кусочек...  Или нет?..
Ваш прогноз о состоянии спинальной хирургии обоснован  домыслами и предположениями.


----------



## Гарри (24 Фев 2015)

1) La murr. Без понятия, отчего пациент кеды в угол поставил... Может наркоз, а может поножовщина в курилке на отделении через пару дней после операции.
2) Развиваться данный вид хирургии будет, причем за счет переднего доступа. 
Задний доступ - путь в никуда. Экспериментальные биосовместимые диски уже печатают на 3 D принтере. Думаю в ближайшее время начнутся клинические испытания. Такие диски будут плотно на молекулярном уровне связаны с хрящами и костной тканью. Никакого зарастания позвонков между собой. Никакого обрастания протеза костной тканью и рубцами,(слияния) и пр.  Конечно путь тернист, но ясности все больше.

Kluha, 
Да, мог бы и не давать. И не воздействовать. И не оперироваться. Все могло быть. 
Однако даже бегло взглянув на это месиво в пояснице, на это дерьмищще из шурупов и болтов, мысли о состоянии спинальной хирургии на данном этапе напрашиваются сами собой. И та технология, что мы видим в пояснице у трупа - точно не будущее. Пещерная хирургия....


----------



## klyuha (24 Фев 2015)

А вы не смотрите, и мыслей о спинальной хирургии не будет. Вам-то она зачем?


----------



## Гарри (24 Фев 2015)

Да мне то сейчас она (спинальная хирургия) нафик не нужна. Все в прошлом.


----------



## dr.dreval (24 Фев 2015)

*Гарри*, вы наверняка отличный человек, но знание анатомии и хирургии позвоночника у вас хворают.
Первое, дегенеративные страдания все чаще поражают молодежь (работоспособных- детородных), для своего интереса взгляните на процент эректильной дисфункции (не поддающейся лечению) после переднего доступа (одна из причин отказа в операции спереди). Еще следует помнить о рубцово- спаечном процессе в животе, и парезах кишечника, и парезах мочевого пузыря и др. (при хорошо выполненной операции)
 Второе, 


Гарри написал(а):


> Думаю в ближайшее время начнутся клинические испытания


Передний доступ известен и используется со второй половины прошлого века (так, маленькая историческая справка). 
Третье, какова причина секции  владельца данной картинки? В интернете мы можем скачать и подписать все что только угодно (приведите ссылку на авторов данной картинки) ТЭЛА? Инфаркт мозга, сердца? курилка и еще пару сотен причин смерти. К первым трем пунктам я могу написать-подтвердить-доказать- обозначить- оспорить- и утереть с пару десятков аргументов.
Четвертое, коммерция. Не стоит делать из хирургов сволочей, бизнесменов от медицины, и исключительно людей, желающий купить себе новый лексус. Это не соответствует действительности. Вам следует знать, что есть контингент хирургов (и их большинство), которые не имеют финансовой заинтересованности в том, что они имплантируют. Вам так же следует знать, что любую операцию на позвоночнике можно выполнить бесплатно и это не составит большого труда-нервов- "окологоспитальных" затрат. 


Гарри написал(а):


> Однако даже бегло взглянув на это месиво в пояснице, на это дерьмищще из шурупов и болтов


Несколько грубо, даже несмотря на то, что он/она мертвы. Ваш пост после такого описания представляется как наличие у вас больших проблем, которые было решено дилетантски вылить наружу/на форум. 
п.с. коммерция- "все мы работаем на благо общества бесплатно и помогаем нищим бабушкам/дедушкам, выполняя им все с 90% скидками".


----------



## Гарри (24 Фев 2015)

1)Нет слава Богу больших проблем нет. Я еще легко отделался. см. скан. МРТ картина удаления грыжи L4-5. 2 г. 4 мес после операции.
2) Дилетантски? Я собственно и не отказываюсь от того, что являюсь полным (полнейшим) дилетантом в этих вопросах. Не штудирую теории вертебрологии, долгими вечерами, как многие пациенты. В общем и целом плевать я на это хотел. Моя профессия будет получше чем медицина (без обид уважаемые врачи)
3)Российских врачей считаю лучшими (наравне с немецкими) в мире. В отличие от хитро...пых израильских врачей-коммерсантов.
4) От своих слов не отказываюсь. Чудовищное нагромождение слесарных девайсов (метизов) со стороны спины в пояснице - не нормально. Надо совершенствовать передний доступ.
5) Я дремучий дилетант, но уверен на 100%: спайки в животе, далеко не одно и то-же чем спайки в позвоночном канале со стороны спины. Разница по последствиям и тяжести проявления, не сопоставимая. Докажите что это не так.
6) Эректильная дисфункция под 50 лет? Напугали ежа голой ж...й.
7) Нищим бабушкам/дедушкам надо помогать! Это наш долг! Они не виноваты что работая всю жизнь стали нищими в этой стране. Я тоже по своей части помогаю своим пенсионерам во дворе (мясные наборы, колбаска и т.д.)


----------



## klyuha (24 Фев 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Чудовищное нагромождение слесарных девайсов (метизов) со стороны спины в пояснице - не нормально.


Художники не расстраиваются, когда их картины маляру не нравятся. (с)


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Фев 2015)

Доброе утро!


Гарри написал(а):


> Разница по последствиям и тяжести проявления, не сопоставимая. Докажите что это не так.


Кровопотеря из переднего шейного доступа допустима и прогнозируема до 1000 мл. Кровопотеря при грудной (торакоскопически не относим сюда) и поясничной корпорэктомии от 2000 мл до бесконечности (никогда такого количества крови не найдут для переливания).
На поясничную корпорэктомию никто не пойдет, понимая что решить вопрос можно сзади. Единственное, что делается из переднего доступа- это установка мегакейджа при грыжах, но это из разряда калечащих операций. 


Гарри написал(а):


> Эректильная дисфункция под 50 лет? Напугали ежа голой ж...й.


Каждый второй пациент до 35 лет, их ежи еще боятся ж.п.


----------



## Гарри (25 Фев 2015)

Почитал про корпрэктомию. Ну это слишком доктор. Это перебор. Я не имел ввиду замену позвонков.Это оставим медицине катастрф (аварии, авиакатастрофы и т.д.)
Аскольд Запашный год назад в Германии заменил к чертям три диска (L3-4, L4-5, L5-S1) Спустя еще пол-года заменил там-же диск в шее. Итого 4 диска. И продолжает дальше безумствовать в своем цирке. Достаточно посмотреть его Твиттер, и ВК, чтобы убедиться что мужичок ни в чем себе не отказывает. Дак какая-же это калечащая операция?
А теперь посмотрите на Женю Плющенко (Великий спортсмен, без сарказма!!!).
Мужичку приходится не сладко. Хоть он и держится. Вся поясница сзади изрезана. Да и спереди поковырялись в нем. Но шарик меленький, мало что утаишь. Спортсмена мучают боли в пояснице сзади. Поди разберись что там слесарь-хирург наворотил....


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Фев 2015)

Гарри написал(а):


> Я не имел ввиду замену позвонков.


а замена показана и довольно часто (шейная миелопатия, травма)


Гарри написал(а):


> Аскольд Запашный год назад в Германии заменил к чертям три диска


заменил- то сзади (шею спереди) и с теми самыми 





Гарри написал(а):


> Чудовищное нагромождение слесарных девайсов


Про Евгения отдельный разговор  и он в проценте осложнений, которое в активной хирургии неизбежно + (вами ненавистные коммерсанты, избыточные ротационные нагрузки)
Дискутировать можно долго, всему свое время. Я за прогрессирование, но анатомически поясница не приспособлена к передним доступам. Вернее сказать, сделать можно и спереди, но эффект будет ниже, а риск больше.


----------



## Гарри (25 Фев 2015)

Про Запашного не знал, что со спины сделали. Сорри. Откуда знаете? Хотя конечно у вас возможностей следить за этими делами побольше чем у меня. Да и не слежу я особо.
А как у него со спины три диска в пояснице заменили? Этож сколько отростков и пр. костных структур раздолбать надо. Неужели такое может быть? Черкните пару слов. Даже самому интересно стало...


----------



## Evpatiy (29 Авг 2018)

Руденко Виктор Вадимович демонстрирует преимущества переднего доступа


----------

